# Chamber music with accordion



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

After watching this video, and after having discovered the music of Astor Piazzola a few months ago, I have gained a newfound appreciation for the accordion. Unfortunately, I know very little music in the classical tradition that employs the accordion. I know there must be some out there, no?

If anyone is familiar with accordion-driven chamber music, please feel free to share here. Otherwise, do enjoy that video. It was very entertaining.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Gubaidulina has some for the bayan.. I find more for harmonium though... 

Shostakovich and Tchaikovsky used accordions in orchestral music - the Jazz Suites and the Orchestral Suites (#2?), respectively...


----------



## betterthanfine (Oct 17, 2017)

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8077790--dance-huijnen-grotenhuis


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Nyman's works sound very good on accordion.

Knowing the Ropes, the Motion Trio (accordion trio) with Nyman (piano) & Nigel Barr (trombone and euphonium)


----------

